# How much cash can a person carry legally in Australia



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Dear All,

I would be flying in April next year along with my spouse.

Since the AUD rate is on a lower side now, I am buying some AUDs from Forex dealers.

I was just interested to know about the permissible limits of cash in AUD.

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would be flying in April next year along with my spouse.
> 
> ...


Less than equal to 10,000 per person


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

bliss said:


> Less than equal to 10,000 per person


Hello Bliss,

I guess there is a catch here. There is some segregation of this 10000 AUD, upto a certain limit is permissible in cash, rest is allowed in form of Travel Cheques, etc.

Regards.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hello Bliss,
> 
> I guess there is a catch here. There is some segregation of this 10000 AUD, upto a certain limit is permissible in cash, rest is allowed in form of Travel Cheques, etc.
> 
> Regards.


As far as I know, you can bring in cash upto 10,000 AUD, rest you can in travellers cheques


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hello Bliss,
> 
> I guess there is a catch here. There is some segregation of this 10000 AUD, upto a certain limit is permissible in cash, rest is allowed in form of Travel Cheques, etc.
> 
> Regards.





bliss said:


> As far as I know, you can bring in cash upto 10,000 AUD, rest you can in travellers cheques


 Wrong. 

You can carry as much as you want in cash or travellers cheques but anything over $10000 in any form & when put together needs to be declared. You will be asked to provide proof of where it came from ie bank statements, proof of house sale etc. If you can not prove where it came from they will keep it until you do. If you do not the government keeps it.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

_shel said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You can carry as much as you want in cash or travellers cheques but anything over $10000 in any form & when put together needs to be declared. You will be asked to provide proof of where it came from ie bank statements, proof of house sale etc. If you can not prove where it came from they will keep it until you do. If you do not the government keeps it.


Yes! that is what meant by Cash _shel ! Hence said less than or equal to 10000 AUD , where in it is not required to declare !


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bliss said:


> Yes! that is what meant by Cash _shel ! Hence said less than or equal to 10000 AUD , where in it is not required to declare !


As Shel has rightly stated, the limit applies to any combination of cash, cheque, travellers cheque and in any combination of currency as well. Your answer above implies that travellers cheques is not included in that total, which is wrong. Not declaring it can result in all of the cash being taken off you and pleading ignorance does not help either. If in doubt, follow the prompt on the immigration card and tick yes!


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

If I am tracking with spouse can we take 10000 each n not declaring is the limit per person per family ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

You can carry $10000 each but i would still probably declare it if you have more than $10000 as a family. Not an issue if you have evidence of where it came from they will look at your bank statement or other evidence and wave you through. 

But why someone would want to carry $10000 or more on their person is beyond me when it is so easily transferred via a bank or forex eliminating the risk of it being lost or stolen.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

_shel said:


> You can carry $10000 each but i would still probably declare it if you have more than $10000 as a family. Not an issue if you have evidence of where it came from they will look at your bank statement or other evidence and wave you through.
> 
> But why someone would want to carry $10000 or more on their person is beyond me when it is so easily transferred via a bank or forex eliminating the risk of it being lost or stolen.


Thanks I already have couple of thousands AUD's there but palnning to take around 15K Aud with me will handover half to wife and half I will carry myself will also take years bank statement and and salary slips etc to proof where I get that money from. Just want to carry my self to avoid extra fee for transfers.


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Thanks I already have couple of thousands AUD's there but palnning to take around 15K Aud with me will handover half to wife and half I will carry myself will also take years bank statement and and salary slips etc to proof where I get that money from. Just want to carry my self to avoid extra fee for transfers.


I once took 12,000AUD with me in cash, declared it in the passenger card and was asked only to fill in another document at customs. No proofs or other things were asked. I guess if someone would take much more, lets say over 20k, then the proof of origin might be asked. But if the money is legal, even the customs seize it temporarily, just by providing the proof later on would release the money.

There are reasons why some take cash and not send by bank. By not declaring the cash if over 10k you might invite quite a 3rd degree on yourself  And if you declare, the main purpose ia the same as by sending by bank transfer: let the Aussie government know that you bring in funds, nothing hudden in here.


----------

